# Nebeleffekt [AFX]



## soul710 (20. August 2004)

Ich bin dabei ein Trailer für ein Science Fiction Spiel zu machen. Dabei wird am Anfang ein bisschen Text ein/ausgefaded. Das will ich bisschen verzieren indem ich etwas bewegten Nebel drüber lege..... wie lässt sich sowas am besten machen ?


----------



## LiquidoX (21. August 2004)

Du kannst mit ps nebelschwaden erzeugen   die du dann 
einfach animiert von rechts nach links wandern lässt 

wenn du das noch besser willst kannst du ja auch 
ein gif nehmen mit ein animierten nebel das er sich kräuselt 

was man halt immer so in filmen sieht   der dichte weiße nebel 
am boden   


noch eine möglichkeit ist einzelbildbearbeitung 

damit kannst du fast alles machen dauert halt ziemlich lange 

du must halt jedes bild exportieren was 25 bilder pro sekunde währen (kommt auf deine framerate an )  

und in ps bearbeiten 

cu 


LiquidoX


----------



## goela (21. August 2004)

Was in Ps geht, geht auch in After Effects. Sogar animiert! Bin leider gerade auf dem Sprung und kann nicht genauer darauf eingehen. Aber Nebel kannst Du in After Effects ebenfalls ähnlich wie in PS erzeugen!


----------



## soul710 (21. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Was in Ps geht, geht auch in After Effects. Sogar animiert! Bin leider gerade auf dem Sprung und kann nicht genauer darauf eingehen. Aber Nebel kannst Du in After Effects ebenfalls ähnlich wie in PS erzeugen! *




Jepp ich denke das wär es in etwa was ich brauche. Kenne mich jetzt in Afx nicht soo aus, hab bisher nur bisschen mit Shine rumgemacht und ein paar einfache Keyframe animationen. Früher noch bisschen was mit Masken, aber das ist schon lange her. Also ich weiss nicht genau wie ichs anpacken soll, gibts einen bestimmten Effekt, den ich brauche, oder hat jemand eine Seite dazu ?

@ps + einzelne Bilder:
Das ist im Moment zu viel aufwand. Ich müsste das bei knapp 10 Sekunden Video machen, was bei 25fps ja 250 Bilder sind. Wie sind da qualitativ die Unterschiede zu Afx ? Wenn das am Ende tatsächlich schicker aussieht, werde ich mir das mal anschauen, aber im Moment mach ich nur erste Entwürfe vom Trailer.
Achso, was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen. Ich hab nur Afx zur Verfügung, keine 3Dmax/Combustion o.ä.., von daher scheiden echte Partikelsysteme aus.


----------



## goela (21. August 2004)

Wie soll denn der Nebel ungefähr aussehen! So Nebelschwanden oder nur neblige Landschaft!

Ein Tutorial


----------



## soul710 (21. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Wie soll denn der Nebel ungefähr aussehen! So Nebelschwanden oder nur neblige Landschaft!
> 
> Ein Tutorial *



Nein das ist es nicht.... also das Bild ist schwarz, und es wird ein weisser Text eingeblendet. Darüber soll jetzt der Nebel, also keine Landschaft o.ä.
Hab leider kein passendes Bild dazu gefunden, aber vllt so im Stil von Wolken, die über der Schrift liegen.

Ist sowas gut mit Afx zu realisieren, oder sollte man da lieber in den 3D Bereich gehen damit das gut aussieht ?


----------



## goela (21. August 2004)

Habe hier mal auf die schnelle was realisiert! Sicherlich nicht perfekt, aber ich vermute in diese Richtung geht es!


----------



## soul710 (22. August 2004)

Jupp, genau das trifft es.

Nur sollte das etwas "schärfer" sein, also "grieseliger", nicht so unscharfe Flächen, und die Bewegung sollte Nebel-ähnlicher sein. Ich werd mal bisschen mit rumspielen, danke.


----------



## goela (22. August 2004)

Lässt sich alles machen! War nur mal so in 5-10min hingebastelt, damit Du weisst wie es geht!

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du das perfekte Projekt hier als Beispiel reinstellen könntest! Natürlich nur auf den Nebel bezogen. So wie mein Beispielprojekt.


----------



## soul710 (22. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Lässt sich alles machen! War nur mal so in 5-10min hingebastelt, damit Du weisst wie es geht!
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn Du das perfekte Projekt hier als Beispiel reinstellen könntest! Natürlich nur auf den Nebel bezogen. So wie mein Beispielprojekt. *



Nuja wie gesagt, bin kein Profi. Ob man das was dabei rauskommt als perfekt bezeichnen kann weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## goela (22. August 2004)

> Ob man das was dabei rauskommt als perfekt bezeichnen kann weiss ich noch nicht


Sehen wir ja dann. Es ist ja schliesslich noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.


----------



## soul710 (25. August 2004)

Also ein erster Versuch ist mal http://www.soul710.net/nebel.avi (360k, xvid)

Aber gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Es sind 2 Fractal Noise Layer mit je 75% Opacity.
Wenn man die Complexity zu niedrig wählt, ist es zu wenig Nebel, wenn mans zu hoch wählt, sieht es nicht mehr wie Nebel aus.... die Nebelschwaden selbst sind zu klein.. und irgendwie.... würde ich das gerne auf ne Maske mit bestimmter Größe reduzieren, so dass es nicht das ganze Bild einnimmt. Aber dann so, dass es an den Rändern nicht abgeschnitten, sondern irgendwie ausgefaded wird...

Werd noch bisschen probieren. 

ps: Tutorials hab ich überhaupt keins zu dem Thema gefunden


----------



## meta_grafix (25. August 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt doch bei AFX den 3-D Nebel. Werde ich mir heute Abend mal anschauen.

Servus


----------



## goela (25. August 2004)

1. Wenn Du eine Maske verwenden willst und diese nicht ausfaden soll, so musst Du dies in den Optionen einstellen.  Dort gibt es eine Option wo man dies einstellen kann!

2. Vielleicht wäre es ja vorteilhafter, wenn Du den Nebel "vorbeiziehen" lässt? So wie bei meinem Beispiel! Vielleicht sieht es dann besser aus?


----------



## soul710 (25. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von meta_grafix _
> *Hallo,
> 
> es gibt doch bei AFX den 3-D Nebel. Werde ich mir heute Abend mal anschauen.
> ...



Hab ich auch versucht... ist daran gescheitert dass ich nicht weiss wie man den Effekt einsetzt... ich bekomm kein Bild davon  :ugly:

@Goela:
Also ich hab jetzt nochmal etw rumprobiert, und irgendwie... ich denke mit meinen begrenzten Mitteln werde ich damit keinen realistischen Nebel hinbekommen. Mal schauen was mit dem 3D Nebel noch is...


----------



## goela (25. August 2004)

Den 3D-Nebel habe ich bisher auch noch nie ausprobiert!

Aber schau Dir mal folgendes Tutorial an: Tutorial 
Dort wird beschrieben, wie man mit Particles Rauch generieren kann! Aber ich denke ist recht anspruchsvoll!


----------



## meta_grafix (25. August 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

für den 3D-Nebel benötigt man RPF/LRA-Bilder mit Tiefeninformationen aus 3D-Programmen.
Einen guten Nebel würde man auch mit dem AFX-PlugIn Particular von Trapcode erzeugen können. Hier ein beispiel für einen Wolkenflug:

http://www.trapcode.com/movies/cloudflight.mov

Läßt sich bestimmt leicht anpassen aber kostet wieder, mmhhh.

Gruß

[Edit]
Mit Boardmitteln:
http://www.creativemac.com/2003/07_jul/tutorials/kosmokey030714.htm
Zweite Seite ganz unten.


----------



## soul710 (31. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von meta_grafix _
> *
> 
> [Edit]
> ...



Das sieht verdammt gut aus, das werd ich mir anschauen. Danke.


----------



## soul710 (3. September 2004)

So, hab jetzt das Tut von meta_grafix mal befolgt, und ich muss sagen ich steig von Nebel/Rauch auf Feuer um. Das Resultat ist weit farbenfroher als reiner Nebel (wohl logisch) und sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus, als das was ich mir mit dem Nebel vorgestellt hatte.

Ein erster 10sek. Entwurf sieht so aus: http://www.soul710.net/smoke_vs_fire.avi (xvid 600bps)

Werde das mal weiter verfolgen, gefällt mir


----------



## goela (4. September 2004)

Link funktioniert nicht!


----------



## soul710 (4. September 2004)

Jetzt geht.

[edit] Dieser Text ist nur ein Teil aus dem Trailer, also soll an sich keinen Sinn ergeben


----------



## goela (4. September 2004)

Danke! Sieht doch richtig gut aus!


----------

